# Alice Saga by Mollycoddles (Question)



## guyfromglasgow (Apr 20, 2014)

So I've read this (excellent) story up to chapter 25, but can't find the rest of it. Did Mollycoddles finish/continue it?


----------



## mollycoddles (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello GuyfromGlasgow, thanks for the kind words! You can read up to Chapter 28 on my Deviantart page http://mcoddles.deviantart.com/ and I am currently working on new chapters. Hope that helps!


----------



## zachi (Apr 21, 2014)

Some adds here:
http://www.writing.com/main/interact/item_id/1819934-Alice-the-Fat-Cheerleader/map/1


----------



## guyfromglasgow (Apr 21, 2014)

thanks a lot guys- nice to meet you


----------



## Britt Reid (May 19, 2014)

A word of warning: the saga of Alice and her fellow cheerleaders is one of the longest running serials in weight gain fiction, still not finished, and not all versions are created equal.

The original was on a now defunct site featuring interlocking stories by several authors as well as stand-alone works. The authoress known as Mollycoddles penned the initial ten chapters posted to the old Dimensions Weight Room (DWR) prior to 2005 (when the present Weight Related Fiction (WRF) library collection was started). She continued to write, but being of generous spirit also allowed other authors to contribute &#8211; some are credited, others are not. 

Chapters eleven and up came later. They were posted both in the WRF library and elsewhere. By 2007 there were 21 chapters split between the two Dimensions libraries of uneven length and editorial quality. With Mollycoddles permission the DWR version chapters were revised and migrated to the WRF collection. Additional chapters were added to the WRF collection through chapter 26 in 2011. But there was a problem over on Deviant Arts.

Chapter 22 on Deviant Arts is Chapter 23 on Dimensions &#8211; DA skipped a chapter! The next subsequently numbered chapters follow this pattern 23 DA =24 WRF, 24 DA=25 WRF, 25 DA=26 WRF. But it appears that Dimensions has never posted DA chapters 26, 27 or 28 (an omission which will soon be corrected).

As for writing.com, the story there is based on the DA version through DA chapter 25 (26 WRF). This is divided into 140 interactive chapters with options for branching that have only been partially exploited as yet. Part of the problem is that the direct story links scroll off the screen after a certain point. Still, the chapter count is up to 278 chapters at this writing. This represents one major and several minor branches from the original storyline on Dimensions and DA. There are no immediate plans to attempt revising the original set to incorporate the new branches, but someday who knows? It coukld occur.

It should be noted that portions of the Alice saga also appear in various other collections on the Internet. No research has been done as to their integrity.


----------



## Britt Reid (May 26, 2014)

Update: As promised above, the first of the Alice Saga chapters missing from Dimensions has now been posted to the Recent Additions forum. Others will follow at regular intervals until we are caught up.


----------

